# New Vet Law



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I was reading in my town newspaper that there is a Bill going to Romney's desk sometime this week that would expand the definition of a "Vet" to include anyone who serves 1 day on Active Duty. Does anyone know about this Bill?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

What paper?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

It was either the Wilmington Town Crier or the Wilmington Advertiser.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Just saw this on channel 5 news WCVB. Gov Romey signed to paper wok that entitles all veterans from 1975-1990 for veteran's benefits. This includes from waht the news cast said state school college funding, veteran licesence plates and last but not least preferance for civil service jobs. They had a female airforce women who was on the news cast also. She said that she served seven yrs came home to mass and they did not consider her a veteran. She said that she is happy that this bill is being passed and they are finally being recognized. Good news for some bad for others. This is true saw it myself on the news. It seems like now they are going to give everybody vet benefits, because like they said it is hard to find vets nowadays. It is not like WW1 and WW11 where there were vets on every block of town. Know they are almost extinct especially the newer generation.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Know why there are not any more Vets? Kids are too fat and out of shape playing "Playstation"(TM) all day/night. Not to mention, unless they are completely out of options (i.e. college, job, etc), what incentive is there? The "Cold War" is over, a few hot spots around the world to go to (many of which people do not believe in), no chance to actually make a person "feel" like they are going to make a difference. The WWII era is long gone, and sadly forgotten (except the non-vet politicians that show up for Memorial Day ceremonies).


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

VOR said:


> Civil service and hiring preference issues aside, it's about time this happened.


As outspoken as I have been for fine tuning civil service, I have to agree with the Ratkiller. It is about time for these men and women to be recognized.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yee-Freakin-hah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hat's off and Salute to my FELLOW veterans, especially 40thMPOC, VOR and all you other sons-and-daughters of Uncle Sam!
:t: :BNANA:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thank you Woody. My accomplishments pale in comparison to your career in the deep water Navy. As a tribute to you, I'm gonna stencil "U.S. Navy" on both sides of our new Regent 650 mopbucket here at the Shop.....J/K :wink:


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

It can't be right.... I've served with some of the finest people in the state. We have shared blood together in combat!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

Bluelite75 said:


> It can't be right.... I've served with some of the finest people in the state. We have shared blood together in combat!


WTF?
Shared blood? Didn't you receive training on blood-borne-pathogens? Or are you the type that Buffy would stick through the chest?
:roll: 
Seriously are you pissed about the recognition for those that served 1975-1990?
:?:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i have 8 years of active duty, i have been to bosnia kosovo afganistan iraq and a few other places, i have seen alot of people not come home from ALL of these places-i have been shot at, hit with bricks, rocks bottles and anything else that can be picked up and thrown , i have shot, punched kicked, and butt stroked my share of people &amp; taken shrapnel fragments. I AM NOT CONSIDERED A veteran IN MA. I don't whole heartedly agree with the whole top of the hiring list for veterans but i do believe in something- i dunno maybe 5 points or something. i won't get into all of that now. but civil service prefrence aside- those who serve HONORABLY deserve the same status. There are many small conflicts that get classed as LIC or peace keeping. Iraq/ afganistan will turn into peacekeeping and people will continue to die and get hurt and if this bill didn't get passed then they might not be considered veterans either. i'm glad they passed this bill. Although by the time i get out of the service my vetrans status won't matter


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

To all;
I shot my mouth off without first reading the entire post. The "1 day" vet rule at the begining was what set me off. After reading the post in its entirety. I do support the measure...(Sh*t I sound like Kerry) :x 
Sorry to all 
Maximum range of an excuse: Zero meters
1 Ahhh sh*t wipes out 3 atta boys.


----------

